# FSU Production vs Chapman Editing



## shuai (Mar 31, 2017)

Got admitted to these two programs and now I am wondering the course information about Chapman.
Also, how the location will affect these two programs? Is FSU location become a problem for finding a job? 

I would appreciate anybody shares their insights!!
Thanks


----------



## Gage9598 (Mar 31, 2017)

Hey Shuai,

I don't know much about Chapman, but I understand your concerns about the location of FSU. While FSU is obviously on the opposite coast as most high-profile film work, it is very close to Atlanta, where there is a burgeoning film and television scene. Also, the staff at my interview with FSU mentioned that they have a 90% placement rate in the industry after graduation. I'm not sure what the quality of those jobs are, but getting your foot in the door seems to be a pretty high likelihood.

When did you get your notification of admission from FSU? What time did they ask you to commit? Do you have any information about the acceptance letter that you could share? I interviewed with FSU on 2/24, and I'm very nervous that I haven't heard back yet. I did not apply to any other film schools, so I have a feeling that's why they may be admitting some students before others -- so they can decide which school they want to attend.


----------



## Deleted member 19838 (Mar 31, 2017)

Hi! I'm looking into Chapman to apply to next year, just thought I'd share some info. I have a good friend who is a professional director of photography and he just told me if he could go back to school and get an MFA anywhere (he has a BFA), he'd pick Chapman. Both schools are great and have good track records so I think it'd depend on what you're most interested in doing.


----------

